# Monteverdi "L'Orfeo"



## Guest (Oct 6, 2017)

Here's a superb performance of this beautiful and delicate work by Monteverdi which I just listen to with Bluetooth over and over:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

One of the comments for this video on YouTube is "this is the reason we have ears." Pretty well says it all, eh?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wonderful opera. I'll be seeing a concert performance of it next April.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

CypressWillow said:


> One of the comments for this video on YouTube is "this is the reason we have ears." Pretty well says it all, eh?


One thing that constantly amazes me is the inventive comments one often finds in response to performances on U-Tube. They can be quite thought-provoking!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Gran Teatre del Liceu from Barcelona are doing a great job, well staged and good programming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

I must say it was great having Montserrat Figueras when she was at her peak. I'm sure Jordi misses her like mad!!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like this opera of course, it is very civilised and erudite, Monteverdi is like Ben Jonson in that respect, with all his references to classical learning. There are some really good moments in the opera house, I love the scenes with Charon, and the moment when Orfeo discovers that Prosperine is no longer with us. 

It's not my favourite Monteverdi opera though, that would be Incoronazione. 

Opinions appreciated from the Monteverdians here about Ritorno.


----------

